# Tren Cycle just not agreeing with me!



## KennyP (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok bare with me and my inexperience plz.....Ok well, I started my 3rd cycle of my life and decided after a lot of research to go with TREN 200 and Sust 350 1ml each every 4th day. Using it as a bulking cycle.  Well, I feel it's just not agreeing with me for whatever reason. Lots of night sweats (and day for that matter) and starting yest I've felt a little flu like symptoms. Coincidence? not sure.....Nevertheless, I'm ready to call it quits. I'm looking for some advice to whats the best way to end this cycle early? Can I keep doing the Sust and just quit the Tren? Bad idea? At this point all I have is some Nolvadex for pct. I was planning on getting some HCG soon but wasn't planning on stopping the cycle this early. So I don't have it yet. It may be a few weeks before I can get the HCG. If I have to stay on both til I get the HCG then so be it. Or am I just jumping the gun early? Am I not giving it enough time? I just feel like I wake up everyday aching and feeling like shit! And I'm sick of it. My other 2 cycles I did I didnt seem to feel this bad. Also, I've been taking some HGH 1.5 ius a day during this cycle. I know it's not enough but I had already bought it so I figured wth! Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Again, forgive me for my ignorance. If anyone needs more info feel free t ask. I'm sure I've left something out.....Thanks guys


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 29, 2014)

just drop the tren and keep going with the test.Tren is very strong and the first sign of sides shakes alot of people


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 29, 2014)

It's not that tren "doesn't agree with you"... those are pretty common sides from tren, you either tough it out or bail.

If you do continue, make sure to get blood work done to make sure tren agrees with you internally. But if you can't handle it, then I would drop the tren completely and pin the sust  1/3 ml every Mon/Wed/Fri (sust should be pinned 3x week). that'd be a total of 350mg test / week. Stay on that until you get your pct lined up. This is why you should always have ancillaries on hand before you start a cycle.

Btw do you usually only use nolva for pct? I'd suggest using nolva, clomid, and hcg considering you were running long ester tren (I'm assuming it was enanthate?).


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 29, 2014)

starting a cycle without already having your pct is a bad idea.   Those are common sides of tren, they effect some people more than others.  Yes you can keep doing the test and just drop the tren.


----------

